# Homes sought for 50 rescued brown mice (Basingstoke)



## Furbies (Feb 22, 2010)

Can you help, STARescue in Basingstoke, Hampshire, currently have 50 brown mice looking for homes.

These mice were originally destined to be put to sleep at a local vets until the rescue stepped in and saved them, but clearly we need homes found that they can go to and receive the love and care they deserve.

If you feel you can help rehome some of these please contact Shirley on 01256 330532 or use our contact page Shirley King


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Bumping this up


----------



## pablowest (Apr 6, 2011)

Furbies said:


> Can you help, STARescue in Basingstoke, Hampshire, currently have land home packages in nc and 50 brown mice looking for homes.
> 
> These mice were originally destined to be put to sleep at a local vets until the rescue stepped in and saved them, but clearly we need homes found that they can go to and receive the love and care they deserve.
> 
> If you feel you can help rehome some of these please contact Shirley on 01256 330532 or use our contact page


Hello. I want to help them. But how can I help them if me myself can't help it.


----------

